# Trust your life???



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a Taurus 24/7 Pro C Compact .45acp. I know a Taurus is not the highest priced handgun available. But I carry mine as my primary CCW pistol. Does anybody here trust their Taurus that much? I appreciate all comments, Thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes. 

PT99, PT 745 and my first handgun was a Taurus 66 revolver. I mostly carry the 99.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I would trust my PT100 with my life.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

My 24/7 has never gave me a problem with the 1000 round I've put through it so I would definitely trust mine


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

My PT 92 is my nightstand gun. The short answer is......YES.


----------



## Mmoney4 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have my pt 101 equipped with tac light and laser on the nightstand. PREPARED!!
So the answer is yes.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have examined a lot of Taurus guns and fired a few, but have never owned one. As near as I can tell, about half (or more) of all Taurus guns function properly, and about half of all Taurus owners swear by them. This is just my personal experience in my one little part of the world, but it is the best evidence I have available to me for forming an opinion.

50%, or 60%, or even 85% is just not very reassuring to me, for something to bet my life on. Sure, any gun can fail, and even the very best ones have failed, but when you carry a concealed weapon, you are basically just adding another level of insurance to protect yourself and your family from unforeseen events. I like cheap rates for insurance, but I don't buy it from companies that are known for trying to skirt their obligations. 

A company that has not taken care of its reputation, for decades, simply does not appeal to me, when deciding whose product will help me protect my life. I might feel differently about an individual gun, if I put several hundred rounds through it, and it still passed inspection when field stripped. But, at present, I would rather pay a hundred dollars more for something with a better track record.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Had some experience with an early taurus revolver.Best defense would have been to throw it at the bad guy and hope it knocked him out.Sold it and have never looked at a taurus again.


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wouldn't trust my life with mine. 
I have a 24/7 in .45ACP and am not the least bit satisfied with it. It's probably the most comfortable handgun I've ever held, but quite frankly, I think I have a better chance taking a BG out by throwing it at them than I do by actually shooting at them. I do keep it on my nightstand with one in the chamber, I know that one is gonna go where I want it. Any round after that...no idea what it's gonna do.
I've tried different mags, different ammo, different shooters. Nothing works...Once I find a decent deal on something else I want, this one's getting traded in. And I guarantee, I will never own another Taurus. 
The worst part...When I bought the gun I was told it came with a lifetime warranty, regardless of who owned it, or how many people it passed along to. Sounds great, right?
Well let me tell you, I've talked to no less than a dozen people over there at Taurus. What a joke. Everybody I've talked to sounds like a bunch of highschool kids. Extremely unprofessional highschool kids, no less. I have explained in extreme detail the problems I have been having with my gun. The best response I have heard yet.."oh yea, I've heard about that, dude. I dunno, I guess you can send it to us...Maybe we can try to fix it or something."
I love the guns I own, and figure the bigger collection, the better. This one however, I truely wish i had never wasted my hard earned money on. The $350 I wasted on this turd could've went towards ammo for some of my guns that actually enjoy going "BANG" when you pull the trigger. Something my 24/7 knows nothing about.Is that where the name came from? Being a piece of shit 24/7?
On the other hand, I have heard from many Taurus owners that are very satisfied wih theirs. Good luck with yours.
Sorry for the long and whiney response, just needed to vent.:smt076


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your opinions and thoughts. It really has made me to re-think using this as my CCW gun. I have 2 Taurus revolvers, a .44 mag and the .17 hmr. Those pistols have never given me one single problem. The 24/7 reviews have been very helpful, Thanks to all!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Only Taurus I own is a 1911...I've bought two of them. They have work well above expectations. I've had a few revolvers over the years. They worked well enough but they moved o n in trades etc. I would trust my life with either of the 1911's without a second thought.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

:smt023


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoy my 24/7 Pro DS quite a lot. However, I would echo Bisley's comments on this subject. Taurus is good, but it's not great......


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know there are those that have never had issues with their Taurus guns, and for those I am happy and hope their luck holds up.
But I am not one of those lucky ones.
Years ago I bought a 24/7 and shortly after I bought two more Taurus revolvers.
In the first two weeks of having bought the revolvers, one broke and I had to send it back for repairs, never even getting to shoot one bullet out of this gun. It cost me 50.00 shipping and insurance to send it back to Taurus. It was out 5 weeks for repairs. Before it came back the second revolver dropped a frame screw while I was shooting it at the range. It was lucky that I saw the screw drop, because when that screw came out the alignment between the cylinder and the barrel was far enough off that if I had pulled the trigger again the gun probably would have come apart in my hand.
Now the second revolver had to be sent back for repairs. Both inside the first month of buying them, another 50.00 for shipping and insurance and another 5 weeks.
Ten weeks total between the two, 100.00 additional for shipping and insurance and the fact that one started coming apart while I was shooting it caused me to lose all faith in the brand. I paid almost 800.00 for the pistols, another 100.00 shipping back to the factory for repairs and lost more than two hundred selling the guns back to the FFL.
No longer having any faith in the brand I also sold the 24/7 and took a loss on it. I must add that I never experienced any problems with this gun in the short time I had it. But after the experience with the other two? 

I have never had this happen with any other brand of guns in all my years of buying, and have never bought another Taurus since. I doubt I ever will. Taurus quality control may be much better now, and their product may be dependable, but I will never trust it again.
Just knowing that if I had pulled the trigger just one more time (had I not seen the screw fall) I could have been seriously injured (the pistol was a 357 and I was shooting 357 rounds, BIG BAD AH BOOM) has left me with a lasting bad impression and I warn people away from them because of my experience and what might have happened.

All I can say to people that have them is use at your own risk, and I wish all the best and hope for your safety.

Cheers:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would trust any gun I've shot enough and feel it has proven itself. It depends on which one comes out of the safe that day. :mrgreen:


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I have 4 Taurus Semi Autos and one revolver and they have all been great guns. I would and do trust my life to any of them. Why???? Because they just go bang every time I pull the trigger. They are accurate and I have never have one of them break.

Mine are:

Two PT-145's
PT1911AR
PT 24/7

Model 415 Stainless Revolver in 41mag.

tex45acp


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

As long as the gun I was using had no problem issues, I would trust my life with it.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I would. I have a PT145 Millenium that I use as my CCW


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

my moms got a compact 9mm taurus and we put 200 rounds through that one day when I was on leave awhile back, for a gun so tiny the magazine just barely had enough lip for me to half rest my pinky on, it wasn't bad. polymer frame, so a bit top heavy, quite a bit of snap for a 9mm, but it was accurate enough and never produced a stoppage. I'm currently pushing her to get a concealed weapons carry permit, she'll be using that gun for it.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got a 24/7 OSS DS 45 and its got over 600 rounds thru it with zero problems. My buddy has the exact same pistol with about 400 rounds thru his and he hasnt had one problem either. Persoanlly, I love that pistol, fits great in my hand, accurate, easy to break down. Really dont have one complaint about the gun. I would trust mine anytime anywhere. I know there are lots of people out there that dont like them, I just happen to be one out there that do like them. Also, these two pistols were bought about 6 months ago. I dont know but maybe there quality has been improved recently. Anyway, my 2cents.


----------



## candalos (Sep 5, 2009)

Bisley said:


> I have examined a lot of Taurus guns and fired a few, but have never owned one. As near as I can tell, about half (or more) of all Taurus guns function properly, and about half of all Taurus owners swear by them. This is just my personal experience in my one little part of the world, but it is the best evidence I have available to me for forming an opinion.
> 
> 50%, or 60%, or even 85% is just not very reassuring to me, for something to bet my life on. Sure, any gun can fail, and even the very best ones have failed, but when you carry a concealed weapon, you are basically just adding another level of insurance to protect yourself and your family from unforeseen events. I like cheap rates for insurance, but I don't buy it from companies that are known for trying to skirt their obligations.
> 
> A company that has not taken care of its reputation, for decades, simply does not appeal to me, when deciding whose product will help me protect my life. I might feel differently about an individual gun, if I put several hundred rounds through it, and it still passed inspection when field stripped. But, at present, I would rather pay a hundred dollars more for something with a better track record.


That


----------



## Jmcgee (Jul 8, 2010)

*Taurus...PT845*

Well, I just bought a Taurus PT845. I bought it used and got a great deal on it. very low round count.
I have fired many autos, revolvers, and so on over the years. I heard all the horror stories about Taurus, but at what I paid for it, I had to take a chance. That being said, I have taken it down, very easy to do BTW, cleaned it, fired it, and I haven't fired a weapon in many years. Every round went downrange, hit the target. Very smooth action, very simple pistol. Make a long story short, at 15 yards I had a 2.5 in. group of 10 rounds consistently. Very natural feel, easy to shoot. So for me, I would feel comfortable using this as a CC pistol. The only minor issue I have is that I have been searching for Mags, and holsters for this gun and am having a hard time finding any...any ideas?
Joe


----------



## Captaintexas (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, I have 3 Taurus pistols (PT 111, PT 140 & PT 101P) and one revolver .357. I keep them clean and not one of them have never failed to respond effectively when called upon.


----------



## cowboy2 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trust Your Life*

Yes I would trust my life with my Taurus.I have 4 2-PT 92, a 1911 and a 24/7 all perform very well and they all have over a thousand rounds fired through them.As with any gun I own I believe on keeping it clean.I have heard some people say watch what ammo you buy,but I haven't had any problem with any brand.I load most of mine but when and if I find any deals on ammo I buy it, especially 9mm. I have really found some good deals on 9mm.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I have owned three new Tauruses. Two were bad right out of the box, a 709 and a PT745. Neither could get through a mag w/o a FTFeed and the PT745 dropped mags. Taurus was unable to fix them, so they were sold. 

That said, my first Taurus was a 24/7 c 45, and it has been perfect for over 600 rounds. It is in my belt carry rotation with a P220, M&P 45 and XD 45, so I guess I do trust the 24/7. However, I was more critical of the pistol, because of the two failures, and it took 500 flawless rounds before I started carrying it. I doubt that I will buy another.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes. I have a MilPro 9mm. Works first time and every time.


----------



## smokestakz (Jul 29, 2010)

No....if you want a cheap 45 or 9mm to go to the range with then get a Taurus...my friend has a 24/7 pro 45 that seems to be ok (albeit it only has 80 rounds thru it) but every other one i've fired, besides his, has either jammed or had a fte problem...another 24/7 9mm, 1911, one of the snub 38's had a screw fall out of it as my buddy was shooting. he sold it to the range we were shooting at....regardless of what i am telling you, you have to look at track records...tauruses have been known to be cheap, one time use throw aways through out the years...if you want to buy a piece that you can trust to go boom every time you pull the trigger your'e going to have to go with a company that has proven themselves (i.e. S&W, Glock, Ruger, Sig etc) these maybe at tad more expensive but as the old cliche goes "you get what you pay for"...personally i carry a Ruger p95 9mm...look it up...this gun doesn't have failures...and yea it sits on my nightstand then goes on my hip when i leave...also the p90 45 is another "built like a tank" piece from them...look around and save a little money instead of picking up a taurus just because you can get a compact 45 for 350$...


----------

